# heaters



## crf9 (Oct 10, 2005)

Does anyone know how important it is to keep the water level at the water level line on aquarium heaters? I just bought one and the line is like at the tippy top of my tank and I can't fill it up that high.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Can you lower it any using the holder that it came with? If not I would keep it as close as possible. How far off is it from the mark? 1/4inch; 1/2inch...? What kind is it? I'm guessing that its not submersible.


----------

